

Ask HN: What are some unique skills startups look for - rogerjin

To startup founders, what are some of the most valuable skills you feel are lacking in your current startup?<p>Eg. SEO expertise, twitter marketing, etc
======
polyfractal
"SEO Expertise" is somewhat akin to saying "black magic voodoo".

------
TheUmair
SEO expertise and Network

